# My little tank.



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

This is my little tank just waiting for its inhabitant to arrive today. Can't wait until the plants take properly.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Arrived safe and well. Turned the light off to help the little rascal settle so, so excuse the pic. Oh and it's called Gulon.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

Errrm, what type of catfish is that? It looks suspiciously like a gulper cat which is going to get around a foot long!!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Fargle said:


> Errrm, what type of catfish is that? It looks suspiciously like a gulper cat which is going to get around a foot long!!


It is a gulper. Don't worry. This is a growing on tank.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Basin79 said:


> Arrived safe and well. Turned the light off to help the little rascal settle so, so excuse the pic. Oh and it's called Gulon.
> 
> image



Gosh that's cute!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

forever_20one said:


> Gosh that's cute!


Isn't it just. Plus they're somewhat of a rascal.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ate a small amount of trout and a lance fish tonight. It's settling in well.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Fatty.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Esfa said:


> Fatty.


It's really funny. With the way they're built whatever they eat just shows up on their stomach. They're like snakes.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Probably killed my real plants with all the moving but I've settled with this layout now. 










Taking advantage of my Z1's underwater abilities.


----------



## SwampyK (Jan 28, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> Probably killed my real plants with all the moving but I've settled with this layout now.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Fascinating species, gosh I really wish I had the space to get back into fishkeeping again!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

SwampyK said:


> Fascinating species, gosh I really wish I had the space to get back into fishkeeping again!


I don't have a clue where I'm going to put the upgrade tank. This one doesn't take a lot of space up. And although only small it's still big enough for quite a few species.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Fed Gulon quite a large piece of trout fillet. It was really wide and tapered down. I expected it to have to be eaten thin end first. Nope. Somehow Gulon managed to take the really wide end in first. Absolutely unbelievable. It's left him with a bulge so won't need feeding again for a good few days.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just got some small whole roach delivered for Gulon. It'll do him a world of good to have whole fish in his diet.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just offered Gulon a roach. He came cruising through the plants with his mouth agape like a basking shark. Took the roach out of the forceps and just swallowed it. Brilliant. He's really settling in.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just got some of these to deal with all the pest snails I've got in my tank. Bumble bee assassin snails.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Fed Gulon a decent sized roach. 

My gulper catfish eating.: My gulper catfish eating. - YouTube


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

10mins later. 

Gulper catfish post feed.: Gulper catfish post feed. - YouTube


----------



## SwampyK (Jan 28, 2012)

That is just awesome. 
It's strange how it doesn't seem to move it's jaws- the roach just slides down. Kind of like a large and very oddly shaped piece of spaghetti :lol2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

SwampyK said:


> That is just awesome.
> It's strange how it doesn't seem to move it's jaws- the roach just slides down. Kind of like a large and very oddly shaped piece of spaghetti :lol2:


It is weird to watch. Like stop motion.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

There'll obviously be more but I can only see 5 pest snails in my tank now, as apposed to 10's and 10's......... before the bumble bee snails got introduced. Unreal little predators.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

They've eaten all the pest snails so I'm feel no them pellets now. They've earnt them.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Gulper catfish a few days on.: Gulper catfish a few days on. - YouTube


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, thats so cool.

Although the parrot killed my ears, I'm wearing headphones lol


----------



## DW2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

Saw the title of this thread and it reminded me of " 'Ello 'Ello" which is probably me showing my age. 

That is all.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not going daft. Well maybe, but not with this. These plants can grow a stupid amount, quickly. Look at the middle of the tank in the middle of the plant. You'll see a a stem. Now look at the second pic. The stem is about an inch from the surface. Top pic taken yesterday at 16:46, bottom pic just now.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

2 hours later and it's nearly at the surface. Unbelievable.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks nice and clean.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

R1Dan said:


> Looks nice and clean.


Thanks. 

Breached the surface.


----------



## AdamMC (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi
Do you know where I can get a external filter for a 150 and if so how much

And nice tank


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

AdamMC said:


> Hi
> Do you know where I can get a external filter for a 150 and if so how much
> 
> And nice tank


EBay will probably be your best bet. Just type into Google filter for 150lt/gal. See what it throws up then just see how much they are. Depending on what fish you've got you're alway better doubling up if you can with a filter. So for example if you had a 50 gal tank, get at least a 100 gal rated filter.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Gulon the gulper catfish eats.: Gulon the gulper catfish eats. - YouTube


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Basin79 said:


> Gulon the gulper catfish eats.: Gulon the gulper catfish eats. - YouTube


Greedy little bugger ain't he


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

herper147 said:


> Greedy little bugger ain't he


They certainly live up to their name.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

The plants are really bursting into life now.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice tank, though it is rather small for him by the looks of it.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Nice tank, though it is rather small for him by the looks of it.


Really? He barely moves. He's either lying in the bottom corner or swimming vertically in the top corner.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Really? He barely moves. He's either lying in the bottom corner or swimming vertically in the top corner.



Not saying its not ok for him, but it looks as if it breaks the 6x length of the fish minimum rule.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Not saying its not ok for him, but it looks as if it breaks the 6x length of the fish minimum rule.


Oh it definitely does. It's only about 2ft square. It's a growing on tank. But like I say and I'm sure you know gulper catfish aren't particularly active fish. They're like an African bullfrog. 

As for the 6x length I would say 99.9% of keepers who keep anything other than a community tank will fail that. It's not often you see an Oscar for example given a 6ft (150 gallon) aquarium.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Oh it definitely does. It's only about 2ft square. It's a growing on tank. But like I say and I'm sure you know gulper catfish aren't particularly active fish. They're like an African bullfrog.
> 
> As for the 6x length I would say 99.9% of keepers who keep anything other than a community tank will fail that. It's not often you see an Oscar for example given a 6ft (150 gallon) aquarium.



Forgive me, I thought you were one of those people who make up rules and just disagree with everything, but you obviously know what your doing.

Good point about the oscars.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2012)

He could make 3 portions of fish and chips.

Fat shit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Forgive me, I thought you were one of those people who make up rules and just disagree with everything, but you obviously know what your doing.
> 
> (excuse the poor pic. Lights go out at 17:00)
> Good point about the oscars.


He's a fantastic fish. Comical. Just spends his time "treading water" rather than swimming around. A rare pic of him in a new position. Towards the front. He's due a feed actually so he'll be on the look out for some fish.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Love the writing on the tank :lol2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Love the writing on the tank :lol2:


My mum, very rarely brings my brothers 3 children around. So it's just another reminder to them not to touch the glass or put their hands in the water. They're into all sorts and I don't want anything dangerous contaminating the water.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> My mum, very rarely brings my brothers 3 children around. So it's just another reminder to them not to touch the glass or put their hands in the water. They're into all sorts and I don't want anything dangerous contaminating the water.


 My sisters like that. "Let me hold the snail!!" Even though I explained they cannot go out of water (slight lie).

At least if they put their hands in the water they would lose them to the shark.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> My sisters like that. "Let me hold the snail!!" Even though I explained they cannot go out of water (slight lie).
> 
> At least if they put their hands in the water they would lose them to the shark.


They only have sandpaper type "teeth" so wouldn't cause any damage. Sadly.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> They only have sandpaper type "teeth" so wouldn't cause any damage. Sadly.


Oh, that's unfortunate.


----------



## AdamMC (Sep 4, 2013)

Basin79 said:


> They only have sandpaper type "teeth" so wouldn't cause any damage. Sadly.





FishForLife2001 said:


> Oh, that's unfortunate.


Thanks about the filter

You two are bloodthirsty:lol2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

So now my plants have grown I've finally been able to get rid of the plastic plants. Had a move around. I need to 3 plants in the middle to grow and I also need to buy either another piece of big wood or some plants that don't grow tall.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

A rubbish pic but just wanted to show Gulon's back muscle. The flanks are ridiculous and remind me of a stockeye salmon. Although he doesn't swim around a lot he hardly ever stops treading water.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Tiger bulbs (red leaves) are growing nicely.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i miss my old tank...


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> i miss my old tank...


That looks really smart. No wonder you miss it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Basin79 said:


> That looks really smart. No wonder you miss it.


goes to show folks that even an idiot like me can do stuff that looks smart...


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice tank, and nice gymnocorymbus ternetzi var.longfin, look great against the plants.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Due to Gulon swimming in between the plants and over the Tiger bulbs I've had to move things around yet again. So with bunching the plants together the tank is looking really sparse at the moment. This will be getting rectified with plants and/or a piece of wood.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

A mate bobbed up with a selection of wood for me to look at and have for my tank. So I settled on these 2. Gave her a large exo terra hide and water bowl in exchange. Plus I've just ordered a load of new plants so I'm really looking forward to those coming too.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey, do you mind getting a video of him getting a piece of fish/prawn on a stick? Like this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlCxfI_NMd8&list=UUDsbcbdBKrFui03vSUN-j6w&index=6

It would be interesting. And yes, that is my shrimp.

The tank is looking great.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Hey, do you mind getting a video of him getting a piece of fish/prawn on a stick? Like this:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlCxfI_NMd8&list=UUDsbcbdBKrFui03vSUN-j6w&index=6
> 
> It would be interesting. And yes, that is my shrimp.
> ...


My phone won't let me watch that video. I've got some feeding videos though.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Search "macrobrachium eating" and it is the one posted by fishforlife.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Search "macrobrachium eating" and it is the one posted by fishforlife.


Yes, I've done it. It's a gam little rascal isn't it.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yup, and the most entertaining and interesting species I have kept, and currently keep.

Have three now, makes it even better.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice. Does he eat the plants? I know goldfish are notorious for doing so but this guy must be so much worse.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Nice. Does he eat the plants? I know goldfish are notorious for doing so but this guy must be so much worse.


No, he won't eat them. Might rip a few out of the sand swimming through them though.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> No, he won't eat them. Might rip a few out of the sand swimming through them though.


Thats good, I thought he would.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Thats good, I thought he would.


No, gulper catfish are predatory.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

And this is how he spends the other half of his time.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I put in a more powerful sump pump too and he's started to swim against it at night for a bit. It'll do him the power of good if he keeps it up.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

My tank is maturing nicely. 









Really impressed with the Tiger bulbs and banana plant.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

The grass doesn't seem to be taking at the back. Think I'll have to take it out and bin it. The other plants are doing great though. 









The banana plant is doing really well. As is one of the Tiger bulbs. The bulb on the right wasn't doing as well so it's been moved there and hopefully it'll flourish now.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks terrible due to being in the dark but you can still make out Gulon swimming against the current. He prefers to do that than actually swim around. 

Gulper catfish "treading" water.: Gulper catfish "treading" water. - YouTube


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

People pay fortunes for those pools with a current to swim against


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> People pay fortunes for those pools with a current to swim against


Yep.

He doesn't move much so it's great seeing him swim. And relaxing.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Woke up this morning to find Gulon dead and floating. Absolutely devastated. No more fish for me.


----------



## Thistles (Oct 17, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Woke up this morning to find Gulon dead and floating. Absolutely devastated. No more fish for me.


Oh no! What a shame, he seemed like a wonderful fish. 
Condolences :-(


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Woke up this morning to find Gulon dead and floating. Absolutely devastated. No more fish for me.


Ahh... No how depressing. Sometimes this happens give it another go you've put so much effort in


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thistles said:


> Oh no! What a shame, he seemed like a wonderful fish.
> Condolences :-(





blinky71 said:


> Ahh... No how depressing. Sometimes this happens give it another go you've put so much effort in


Yep. It absolutely gutted me. Definitely not giving it another go. A mate is taking the plants and snails today.


----------



## Thistles (Oct 17, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Yep. It absolutely gutted me. Definitely not giving it another go. A mate is taking the plants and snails today.


That's a shame, feel better soon :3


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thistles said:


> That's a shame, feel better soon :3


Thanks. The tank has gone new today so at least I don't have to look at it empty.


----------



## Thistles (Oct 17, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Thanks. The tank has gone new today so at least I don't have to look at it empty.


Yeah, it's sad when a pet dies. My hamster had two strokes before he died, but I find reptiles easier to look after. 
Maybe one day you'll take up the hobby again, but at least you have pictures to remember him by. 
Sorry, I'm not very good at consoling people :-\


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thistles said:


> Yeah, it's sad when a pet dies. My hamster had two strokes before he died, but I find reptiles easier to look after.
> Maybe one day you'll take up the hobby again, but at least you have pictures to remember him by.
> Sorry, I'm not very good at consoling people :-\


I've got a few videos too so I'll always have the memories. I'll just stay clear from fish from now on and just stick with the mini zoo I've got.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Only just read this, sorry to hear. It's strange how people, as animal keepers, show so much compassion to something that is usually dismissed as 'just a fish' by ignorant people who don't realise how much of a bond you can gain with them.

It is such a shame you won't be getting any more fish, but I hope you do eventually


----------

